

"Google will never adopt Go for the backend" at 32m50s - simohayha
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Language-based-Security-as-Extreme-Modularity

======
wmf
To be clear, the guy who said that isn't a Googler. (His reason why is GC, if
you want a spoiler.)

